
Show HN: goober, a 900B CSS-in-JS solution at the cost of peanuts - cristianbote
https://github.com/cristianbote/goober
======
cristianbote
Hey there!

I always wondered, if you can get a working solution for css-in-js with a
smaller footprint. I recently started a project and wanted to use styled-
components. Looking at their sizes, it seems that I would have to include
~16kB(styled-components) or ~11kB(emotion) just so I can use the styled
paradigm. So, I embarked in a mission to create a smaller alternative for
these well established apis.

And that's how I come up with `goober`. Let me know what you think :) Cheers!

